# Procharger



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

We are installing our first procharger starting on monday!!!!!! I will post pics and dyno results when we are finished!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Just buttoned up the install, and holy sh#%t is this car fast!!!!!!!!!! I can't dyno the car till tomorrow and I will post pics and dyno results on monday. 
BTW I just dynoed my car and with slp long tubes w/cats, loudmouth cat back, maf, 2002 Z06 cam (.525 lift @ 117.5 lobe sep.) NOT TUNED, and a slipping clutch- 341 h.p. 325 ft lbs tqe!!!!!!!!! Need tune and a different cam, with spray looking at 500 @ wheels......... hopefully?!? :cheers


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

Be sure to post a nice big pic of the before/after dyno run. I want to see not just peak numbers but how the shape of the torque curve changes.


----------



## bigb76180 (Feb 10, 2005)

here is the dyno. Nothing else done but the super charger kit. I will post up the pics later on.


----------



## 97GTP (Feb 8, 2005)

sweet!! make sure you spend the $$$ for a great tune!


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

bigb76180 said:


> here is the dyno. Nothing else done but the super charger kit. I will post up the pics later on.


Where is it?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know where the pic is but I have the sheet in front of me, Procharged GTO made 455.2 h.p. and 412.7 tq to rear wheels with NOTHING ELSE DONE BUT S/C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers


----------



## bigb76180 (Feb 10, 2005)

alright guys sorry but the pic is to big and no matter how i resize it it still says it is to big. I will try to figure it out after work. :confused


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

anybody have problems with super charging such a high compression ratio engine???????? 10.5 to 1 with 7 lbs of boost, that has to be getting that head psi way up there for a non o ringed block?????? :cheers


----------



## bigb76180 (Feb 10, 2005)

try this maybe :confused http://www.r1-forum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=116195


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i dont doubt it makes power i am just concerened about reliability, i am looking for about 500 hp[crank] and realize the pro charger is the ez way to go,and is probaly the best s/c out there, but pushing out a head gasket seems very possible with that kind of head pressure on a stock engine?? :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I understand your concerns, however, I spoke with Procharger many times before deciding to go with them and they assured me that there are no problems with this kit, if you want you can PM me and I'll give you there tech line so you can talk to their people. I am very impressed with the numbers it put up, the driveablity, and the calm demeanor until you push the loud pedal and stomp the guys ass next to you!!! :cheers


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

bigb76180 said:


> try this maybe :confused http://www.r1-forum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=116195


You have to be registered to download the pick. 


email it to me and I might be able to host it.

edit: I'll pm you my email address...


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> I understand your concerns, however, I spoke with Procharger many times before deciding to go with them and they assured me that there are no problems with this kit, if you want you can PM me and I'll give you there tech line so you can talk to their people. I am very impressed with the numbers it put up, the driveablity, and the calm demeanor until you push the loud pedal and stomp the guys ass next to you!!! :cheers


One of the long term thoughts I've had is to design a combo specifcally for supercharging. Starting with an iron 6.0 block from a truck, going with AFR(?) heads, 4" forged crank, forged rods and pistons with a lower compression ratio (say 8-9:1). Of course, all the other bits would be upgraded (cam, injectors, pump, full exhaust, etc... Then I would want to put on a supercharger with much higher boost and get some serious power that way. (of course, I'd upgrade the rest of the drivetrain to handle the extra power...)

How easy is it to get a Procharger to put out more boost for an application like that? Just a pulley swap? How much boost can they put out safely? So long as it's more than I want to run, I'd be happy.

The goal would be in the 600+ HP range with enough strength to be reliable for the most part.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i spoke with them as well and they said no problems have been reported. i also spoke to them a couple years ago about a s/c for a stang,and the told me the same... and i blew a head gasket 5000 miles later????replaced it and 400 miles later blew the other side!!!


----------



## bigb76180 (Feb 10, 2005)

derf, I sent you the dyno pic, see if you can host it :cheers I also have some install pics, let me know


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

derf said:


> One of the long term thoughts I've had is to design a combo specifcally for supercharging. Starting with an iron 6.0 block from a truck, going with AFR(?) heads, 4" forged crank, forged rods and pistons with a lower compression ratio (say 8-9:1). Of course, all the other bits would be upgraded (cam, injectors, pump, full exhaust, etc... Then I would want to put on a supercharger with much higher boost and get some serious power that way. (of course, I'd upgrade the rest of the drivetrain to handle the extra power...)
> 
> How easy is it to get a Procharger to put out more boost for an application like that? Just a pulley swap? How much boost can they put out safely? So long as it's more than I want to run, I'd be happy.
> 
> The goal would be in the 600+ HP range with enough strength to be reliable for the most part.


I already have a complete 6.0 out of a truck and that is my next project, I'm going to try all motor with a compression ratio of around 10.5 : 1 and if that isnt enough then I'll put the bottle on it. Do you know of anyone who makes a 427 stroker for the 6.0? To answer you question, I would recommend the D1sc Procharger to push that much air, your pretty much maxing the p1sc at 600 + hp. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

flht3 said:


> i spoke with them as well and they said no problems have been reported. i also spoke to them a couple years ago about a s/c for a stang,and the told me the same... and i blew a head gasket 5000 miles later????replaced it and 400 miles later blew the other side!!!


I completely understand your concern, (who wants to blow up a motor on a $30k car!!), technology has changed a lot in the last couple of years. Procharger has a 3yr/36k mile warranty available that covers anything their s/c screws up!!! :cheers


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

does there warrenty cover labor???because i dont want a 30.00 gasket set if it blows.i dont mean to be sinicial but have been burnt before :cheers


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

bigb76180 said:


> derf, I sent you the dyno pic, see if you can host it :cheers I also have some install pics, let me know


It didn't come through to my work address. I'll catch it on the home address tonight and try posting it.


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> I already have a complete 6.0 out of a truck and that is my next project, I'm going to try all motor with a compression ratio of around 10.5 : 1 and if that isnt enough then I'll put the bottle on it. Do you know of anyone who makes a 427 stroker for the 6.0? To answer you question, I would recommend the D1sc Procharger to push that much air, your pretty much maxing the p1sc at 600 + hp. :cheers


I would think the 4.00" stroke crank could work (or be made to work) on the 6.0 block.

For me, I figure as long as I'm going to do a buildup like that, I'm not going to do any interim steps. I'm going all out the first time. I may have to save up a little longer to afford it but it'll be right the first time. :cool 

I'm considering as an alternative to the supercharger a twin turbo setup of some kind. As long as I'm pulling the whole drivetrain, it shouldn't be hard to plumb that at the same time.

Granted, this my 5 year plan. As in, it's going to take me 5 years to be at a point where I can do it...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

flht3 said:


> does there warrenty cover labor???because i dont want a 30.00 gasket set if it blows.i dont mean to be sinicial but have been burnt before :cheers


Just got off the phone w/ Procharger and again they re-assured me that it would not damage the motor, however, if it does... their warranty does NOT cover labor!!!!! :willy:


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

yep... heard that before


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

derf said:


> I would think the 4.00" stroke crank could work (or be made to work) on the 6.0 block.
> 
> For me, I figure as long as I'm going to do a buildup like that, I'm not going to do any interim steps. I'm going all out the first time. I may have to save up a little longer to afford it but it'll be right the first time. :cool
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more!!!! Its gonna take me a while as well, but I think in the end it will definitely be worth it! :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

flht3 said:


> yep... heard that before


Yeah, that just shot my sales pitch right out the window..... I'm not gonna try to pull any crap with you, that is exactly what I was told and thats exactly what I'll tell you. I hope your still going to consider the Procharger, if not, I can understand. Let me know either way. :cheers


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

thanks for being straight with me.if i get a s/c it will be the pro charger,but i think the motor needs to have the c/r lowered before i go for it. cc the heads and o ring them while there off, should do it.


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

The image finally got through our company email system...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Not a problem, remember that we are a SLP dealer.... we sell their rotating assemblys, short blocks, and their heads!!! If your interested in building the bottom end of your goat you might as well increase cubes while your there! I can sell you there 402 short block with 9:1 c/r for about 3275.00 plus shipping(if you dont mind waiting I can order it with my stock order and make the shipping a little cheaper), or I can sell you the rotating assembly (crank,rods,pistons,rings, & bearings) for 2400.00 - if not just keep me posted, and if you find something tell me and I'll see if I can't get it cheaper.... either way I'd like to help even if you don't spend your money with me! :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

derf said:


> The image finally got through our company email system...


These numbers are with NO OTHER MODS done to the car, I was their for the dyno and it was awesome........ if anyone needs any info on the procharger kits let me know and I'll try to help you as much as possible. BTW these numbers are NOT corrected! 
Thanks DERF for getting this pic on for us :cheers


----------

